# Where did you buy your Rancilio Silvia?



## Glenn

According to their Christmas catalogue, John Lewis will be selling Rancilio Silvia's in 2014.

Where did you buy your current Rancilio Silvia?


----------



## glevum

Very good news for people avoiding Myespresso.co.uk. Can't beat a bit of John Lewis service!


----------



## Glenn

No prices yet advised.

Also, how much did people pay for theirs?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bought mine plus a Vario Nov '12 for £625 delivered from Cafe Italia.


----------



## Wando64

Caffe' Italia £405.60 shipped with included bottomless portafilter and an additional large basket (approx 20gm, never used) plus 1.5kg of ground coffee that I would not serve to my worse enemy. (I didn't have a choice about the coffee as it was part of the offer package)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> According to their Christmas catalogue, John Lewis will be selling Rancilio Silvia's in 2014.
> 
> Where did you buy your current Rancilio Silvia?


Wow bold move,Compared to say a HX machine , it's needs a little bit more skill and dedication to get it going ( temp wise ) . Without specialist custom service or after sales one wonders how many will make it back after Xmas as unwanted gifts ( with the line of this doesn't make great coffee ....)


----------



## Wando64

Mrboots2u said:


> with the line of this doesn't make great coffee


Absolutely. There is a reason why Philips only include pressurised basket with their Gaggias.

A silvia without a good grinder is less than useless and I've never seen a good grinder in John Lewis.


----------



## Olliehulla

£599 with a Rocky doserless, cups, tamper, 1kg beans, stainless jug

from myespresso

ps - base price for the Silvia at the time (Feb this yr) was £369


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow bold move,Compared to say a HX machine , it's needs a little bit more skill and dedication to get it going ( temp wise ) . Without specialist custom service or after sales one wonders how many will make it back after Xmas as unwanted gifts ( with the line of this doesn't make great coffee ....)


I think they will end up selling to the sort of person who is happy with Starbucks and Costa. They'll be over the moon with this as even a bad shot from the Silvia is better than the best Starbucks/Costa. I think it's a good move from JL.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I think they will end up selling to the sort of person who is happy with Starbucks and Costa. They'll be over the moon with this as even a bad shot from the Silvia is better than the best Starbucks/Costa. I think it's a good move from JL.


You might be right ,can also see people just trying to use pre ground , supermarket beans In it and then blowing milk everywhere with the steam power.









Or just burning the boiler out . Perhaps the forum should steel itself for lots and silvia questions post Xmas !


----------



## Geordie Boy

It's not a bad product for JL to sell as there aren't many other UK retailers so won't look like a silly price when you try and compare it. Also maybe they've learnt from trying to sell Fracino's what their customers are after?


----------



## cold war kid

Wando64 said:


> Absolutely. There is a reason why Philips only include pressurised basket with their Gaggias.
> 
> A silvia without a good grinder is less than useless and I've never seen a good grinder in John Lewis.


I'd imagine they'll sell the Rocky as well. They'd be missing a trick not to.


----------



## mike 100

Got mine from Hasbean a while ago now, shame they stopped stocking them. Can't remember what I paid though


----------



## ronsil

My Silvia & Rocky Set came from Drury Coffee Company (West) in 1995.

At that time I paid £425 for the pair new. Times have changed - just a bit!


----------



## Anthorn

Glenn said:


> According to their Christmas catalogue, John Lewis will be selling Rancilio Silvia's in 2014.
> 
> Where did you buy your current Rancilio Silvia?


I haven't bought one yet but while I wait for funds I'm shopping around: I like the Silvia + Rocky doserless + base from http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/products.php?cat=22 for £669. Still need to look up reviews on the Rocky and the base. But I'm already a John Lewis customer and I fully endorse them.


----------



## Spazbarista

Anthorn said:


> I haven't bought one yet but while I wait for funds I'm shopping around: I like the Silvia + Rocky doserless + base from http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/products.php?cat=22 for £669. Still need to look up reviews on the Rocky and the base. But I'm already a John Lewis customer and I fully endorse them.


You might want to think again about that supplier.

Have a search on here


----------



## Neill

Anthorn said:


> I haven't bought one yet but while I wait for funds I'm shopping around: I like the Silvia + Rocky doserless + base from http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/products.php?cat=22 for £669. Still need to look up reviews on the Rocky and the base. But I'm already a John Lewis customer and I fully endorse them.


I second what expo says. You can take a gamble and come out ok but it is a gamble. I was not impressed.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I think a used Rocky and a Silvia also came up in the for sale section today, it might save you a few quid

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12666-Rancilio-Silvia-V3-for-Sale&highlight=rocky


----------



## Daren

^^^ and it looks in great nick! ^^^


----------



## AussieEx

Backup Coffee and while I know how much was paid it was a gift and I'm trying to forget!


----------

